# L'online e i Trofei



## Fabry_cekko (8 Gennaio 2014)

Prendetemi per pazzo, ma solo io non li guardo nemmeno? Online ci ho giocato solo ad Assassin's Creed Brotherhood mentre i trofei Mafia II e qualcun altro
a me interessa solo il Gameplay


----------



## O Animal (8 Gennaio 2014)

Pazzo si.. l'online potrebbe garantire vita eterna ai giochi... MW3 l'ho usato praticamente solo come online e lo amo alla follia... L'unico problema è che quando escono i titoli nuovi i giochi vecchi tendono a svuotarsi di players... 

Anche i tornei di FIFA non sono niente male e in generale giocando con gente di tutto il mondo ti migliori un sacco...


----------



## Andrea89 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Prendetemi per pazzo, ma solo io non li guardo nemmeno? Online ci ho giocato solo ad Assassin's Creed Brotherhood mentre i trofei Mafia II e qualcun altro
> a me interessa solo il Gameplay


Fifa escluso, gioco praticamente solo a titoli single player.
La pessima connessione che mi ritrovo facilita la mia scelta


----------



## Jino (8 Gennaio 2014)

Io ai trofei do un occhio eccome, non sono uno di quelli che li vuole platinare tutti, ne ho fatto solo uno per dire. Però aggiunge ore e qualcosa al gioco. 

I giochi online invece li reputo noiosi, perchè per me non sono fatti chissà quanto bene... Fifa e qualche sparatutto a parte


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Gennaio 2014)

allora non sono l'unico...vabbè Fifa online è stupendo


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Io i platini dapprima li ignoravo, però adesso non riesco a farne a meno. Ecco perchè ancora oggi gioco alla trilogia di Ratchet And Clank comprata due anni fa. L'online per me quello di Fifa è sempre stato una droga e chi se le scorda tutte le bestemmie che facevo quando cadeva la connessione, quello di cod invece l'ho considerato pochissimo, brutto brutto.


----------



## Stex (20 Gennaio 2014)

ma servono a qualcosa?


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

I trofei li raccolgo volentieri perché ritengo che aumentino l'esperienza di gioco. Dell'online non me n'è mai fregato una mazza.


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> ma servono a qualcosa?


I trofei/obiettivi?
A nulla, se non per fare a gara a chi ne ha di più


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2014)

Gioco online vade retro, io sono proprio anti-multiplayer. Al massimo una coop con un amico e un secondo joypad, stop.

I trofei di platino una volta li collezionavo con molto piacere, ne ho quasi 15, ora mi sono stufato perchè molti richiedono appunto sfide online e li ho mollati.


----------

